# Do you believe in ghosts?



## Guest (Jul 16, 2016)

As horror aficionados will have gathered, my user name comes from a classic horror film.

I got into horror when I was very dissociated, maybe because it was the only thing that got through.

I'm more cautious about watching spooky stuff these days, just because I'm more sensitive and like to sleep soundly!

But still have a bit of an addiction to ghost hunting shows, like Ghost Adventures, which is often as entertaining as accidental comedy as it is creepy. I remember one lady on one of these shows saying, "don't go looking for these things if you don't want to find them!" I guess that's my attitude. I'm skeptical about most of it, but still wonder...

Do you believe and got any stories?


----------



## Beatz808 (Jul 29, 2016)

Can't say I believe in ghosts myself due to the fact Ive never seen one but, if I did i'd probably think I was hallucinating or something lol. I have heard many stories from friends. Friends who don't bullshit so it makes me wonder lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)

Beatz, they do say you never really believe in them until you've seen one. I hope I never do!

Dr B, I do agree, and that's part of what I find amusing about them. They have built this whole modern mythology around the paranormal world, which I find quite fascinating in itself, and the gadgets are all very Ghostbusters!

Didn't psychological illusionist Derran Brown do a show where he faked it all and had people absolutely convinced they were in a haunted house? I think if you tell someone any building is haunted and send them in after dark they will start hearing and seeing things, such is the power of the imagination, but still, I always have an element of doubt...


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

Phantasm said:


> They have built this whole modern mythology around the paranormal world, which I find quite fascinating in itself, and the gadgets are all very Ghostbusters!


I don't really have an opinion on ghosts but other forms of the paranormal absolutely exist.

Here's a link to a whole lot of released CIA documents on the work they've done on human paranormal capabilities. It's very interesting if you're into this sort of thing.

https://archive.org/details/stargatefiles?&sort=-downloads&page=2


----------



## Beatz808 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah I am pretty sure that when people think they hear, or even see ghosts there is a logical reason that is due to the mind. A perfect example would be one of my friends. He said when he was sleeping he felt a ghost press his chest in his sleep and he said he heard a demon. I was curious and researched it. Turns out there is this thing called "Sleep paralysis" where people will be like paralyzed in the state between sleep and being awake. Where seeing demons, ghosts, hearing voices occur and, is probably the explanation of most hauntings or alien visits in your sleep. I thought this was fascinating.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

This is more or less the same as the God debate!

I tend to verge on the side of scientific fact....Most of the time I wont listen to anything that hasnt got a factual base through thorough scientific experimentation or if i have not witnessed it myself...But yet I still believe in a higher power.......Its what keeps me going day in day out.....

Just like i cant prove the existence of ghosts or god i equally cannot prove the non existence of them.....

There are two things that bug the crap out of me in this life "Scaremongoring and people who insist they know stuff without having witnessed it for themselves" These are classic Narcissitic traits as far as im concerned.....


----------



## Dr B (Apr 23, 2014)

eddy1886 said:


> There are two things that bug the crap out of me in this life "Scaremongoring and people who insist they know stuff without having witnessed it for themselves" These are classic Narcissitic traits as far as im concerned.....


Actually mate, I'd cordially and slightly disagree. Human experience is NOT evidence. Its anecdotal at best. Your brain and mine is more than capable of hallucinating and being confused - giving us false experiences. So human experience per-se is not hard evidence of objective reality in a scientific sense.

I dont need to have cancer in order to know how to treat it.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Is it just me or does DP turn us all into very black or white thinkers? Grey areas seem to not exist for me anymore...It either is or it isnt!

Could it be an anxiety thing that we have to be so definitive?

It actually really bothers me alot when people around me (workmates, family, friends etc) are indecisive!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2016)

I used to be indecisive but now I'm not sure sure..

I think black and white thinking comes from the urgency of stress, something most of us do have in common!


----------



## Dr B (Apr 23, 2014)

Going back to the OP. the experience of ghosts have a lot of historical and cultural significance. People are experiencing 'something' - but its not paranormal. Theories on hallucinations, mis-perceptions, distortions, suggestibility, etc can all provide useful explanations for many of these experiences. These ghost-hunting shows are just pathetic cheap TV attempts at thrill seeking. I mean, no one really experiences ghosts in the pitch dark....so why turn all the lights off? Purely for TV reasons.

Neurologists know about 'sensed-presence' or 'felt-presence' experiences which are basically a form of ghost experience. Very common with Parkinsons disease as well. There is clearly a neurological component to many of these experiences.


----------



## brill (Apr 17, 2016)

Dr B said:


> Actually mate, I'd cordially and slightly disagree. Human experience is NOT evidence. Its anecdotal at best. Your brain and mine is more than capable of hallucinating and being confused - giving us false experiences. So human experience per-se is not hard evidence of objective reality in a scientific sense.
> 
> I dont need to have cancer in order to know how to treat it.


So, all of a sudden you 'CORDIALLY and slightly disagree' ??? You don't carry yourself like a doctor at all. The new owners should treat you like the previous


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

^ Yeah I agree. Stop bashing people on a mental health forum. A true sign of weakness. Everyone is entitled to share their opinion, beliefs, and worldview here without being attacked.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

To put this thread back on course...

...I do believe in ghosts.

I've had numerous experiences but here's one:

I was a member of a forum that talked about such things. One day this guy, we'll call him Kenny, joined and wanted to talk about an experience of his. Kenny said when he was younger a Ghost would visit him during dream time and would take him to a suburb with lots of houses, for some reason the area was flooded, several feet of water surrounding the houses. Kenny said then that at that moment he would somehow feel guilty.

Well this Ghost stopped visiting him, though Kenny did tell his dad at some point; and his dad said this Ghost had visited him as well, and called him George the Ghost. So fast forward to Kenny's adulthood, George the Ghost had returned. This time George the Ghost took Kenny into a basement where there was an Altar with a book on it. The title of the book was "Guardians of the Garden". And George the Ghost wanted Kenny to open the book, but he could not.

That's when I met Kenny on the forum, he wanted to get any advice or insights as to the situation. I started talking with him on messenger. I felt the creepiest vibe... and somehow offended Kenny and he stopped talking to me right there. Well that night... I was laying in bed... my cat was chillin with me too. Suddenly I see an outline of a body, like an energy... I knew it was George the Ghost. My cat sat up and growled. Nothing happened and George the Ghost left. The next night my cat was not with me. I again saw the outline of this ghostly body and felt a creepy ass vibe. At this point it felt like George the Ghost looked into my brain and shuffled through my memories, starting with most recent to when I was kid and baby. Well the first memories were... DP'd, since the search in my head was most recent. I could literally see the point of when George the Ghost reached the memories in my head that were non-dp, it was like there was a wall or barrier or threshold that was crossed. Anyway, then the shuffle went into a potential past life, which is where George the Ghost stopped immediately, I could sense he felt he was trespassing the wrong mind  The End. Haven't had any more visits from George the Ghost since... ...that I know of h34r:


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

For those fighting/arguing/debating in this thread, please read the forum guidelines here:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/48499-depersonalization-community-forum-guidelines/

Constructive conversational debate is okay. Remember we are all real people behind the screen. Please act like you would face to face.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2016)

I can see where both are coming from and their respective points of view, but sometimes it's not really about the subject matter, but the way people speak to each other that is the problem. People can make their point, and maybe should leave it at that.

I think that sometimes the only "winner" of an unresolvable argument is the first person who realizes it's a waste of time and energy and walks away!

I hope someone does before this thread is locked!


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm temporarily locking this thread for now and will sort through it soon.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I've decided to remove the argumentative junk and keep this thread up for those with an open mind towards the Paranormal.

Though it will remain as it is for now while we sort out the kinks presented within.

For now, here's another Ghost story of mine:

When I was a young lad, maybe 6 or 7, there was a field behind the houses across the street from where I lived. We called it "The Back Woods". There was a very old house that was condemned, ...collapsed. And there was a creek that in the spring and summer was rushing with water. It happened to be Autumn, the leaves were just beginning to fall. The creek was dry, so myself, older brother, older sister and two neighbor kids were walking in the creek bed.

Out of nowhere a young girl walks up to us, and she's maybe 8 or 9 years old. She's asking us where we live and we point in the direction of our neighborhood homes. So we ask her where does she live? And she points to the collapsed house. We laugh it off, but notice that she's wearing very old style clothing. Then we hear something, I don't remember what, in another direction. We all look away from her but quickly look back and she just... gone, vanished, no way she could have walked away that fast.

That the end of that, but interestingly enough one of my best friend's mom had to move recently from the house she lived in for 25+ years. Why? She said she was haunted by a young girl ghost that she would sense and sometimes see in her home. This home being not far from where the backwoods used to be, which had been developed when I was maybe 12 or 13. Very mysterious and interesting to look back on.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Notice: Thread Unlocked

Though if there are any argumentative posts not related to open discussion of Ghosts or the Paranormal then I will delete them.

If you were involved in the arguments/debates, then please be patient, the mod team is discussing what has happened here.


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

K y'all. Gather 'round, Frick's gonna tell you a story about her grandpa's house.

So the first bit of the story is some background and secondhand stories from my papaw (grandfather). My dad died when I was a baby and after he died the house had this sadness to anyone that walked in. Papaw told me he would see phantom tennis shoes walking between the opening to the living room and dining room. Aside from the bodiless shoes and sad feel, nothing happened until my grandmother died in 2012.

My papaw became depressed and went to this pill whore. She hated my uncle and my uncle hated her. One day she and my uncle had a yelling match outside the house and when they went in she was talking shit about him. My papaw told her to stop 'cause she was going to make Nancy, my grandmother, mad. She sits down in my grandmother's chair and the full-length mirror bolted on the wall behind the chair falls on and hits her in the back of the head, slamming her face into the table. She left and didn't come back for around 2 weeks because pills mean more than ghosts beating you with fucking mirrors. The painting beside the mirror was fine and the mirror didn't break but was moved to where if it fell no one would get hurt. I took this with a pinch of salt because it would probably just a hilarious coincidence. My only experience was hearing the front door open and close with it being locked and no one around. My papaw said he'd seen shit fly across the room and asked me if that was normal. He'd also watched figures "dance" on his security cameras.

So I get pissed at my mom and leave the house. I don't want to go to my uncle's because I always wake up feeling like I'm being watched and can't move. I think this is because my mom and dad lived there before he died, but whatever. So I'm like, Papaw needs company, I have a bed there. I'll just go to his house. So this bed used to be in a bedroom, but the wall had been torn down and connected with the living room. It was still slightly divided and behind the top of the bed was a T.V. facing towards the living room.

*12 am, Creep Meter: 0% *

I feel something hitting the side of my bed while I'm sleeping. I assume it's Papaw hitting the bed to wake me up or something, but when I open my eyes I don't see anything. I looked down to see if anything fell and again, nothing. I'm tired, so I just go back to bed.

*3 am, Creep Meter: 5%*

I'm half awake with my eyes closed just contemplating life when something crashes behind me. I wake up fully. but don't open my eyes because I don't want to know what happened. When I hear papaw coming I get up and see that the T.V. had flipped over and fallen onto the glass table below. The table had shattered but the T.V. was fine. I thought my Papaw would be mad and ask me hat happened but he just told me to go back to bed and not get too close because I would hurt myself on the glass. So we went back to bed.

*8:30 am, Creep Meter: 50%*

I wake up to the sun shining on me through the window and hear Papaw making breakfast. Then I hear the distinct sound of a light string being pulled. I realize that the only light in the house like that was in the closet directly across from me.

*8:31 am, Creep Meter: 1000000%<*

Needless to say, I got the fuck out and returned t my mother, tail between my legs.


----------

